# Expandable Work Bench Design



## MDSilverado (Mar 19, 2010)

Helo All...

As with may of the posts I see here, I am also new to the forum. I am an amature woodworker. I am setting up my garage as my shop and need to be able to put things away after a weekends work. I would like to build a workbench that has a base of about 30" x 60. The base would function as a base cabinet(storage) on casters that could be pulled out from the wall to work. The difficult part is the top. I would like a top that is 48 x 96 for cutting sheet goods with my track saw. I would like some reccomendations on the way to expand the top from 30 x 60 to 48 x 96 when in use. I could just have the sides and back fold up with table leaf supports but I am not sure they would be sturdy enough. I have looked for plans online and havent found what I am looking for. I would sincerly appriciate anyones input.

Thanks...Steve


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Check out this page and browse through the benches. Just a quick look and I've seen several with fold-out extensions. Be sure to look through all the pages, there are 11 pages of plans, most of them free.

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=485


----------

